# 2 Qs and a new title this past weekend



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your beautiful girl!

Great job.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Huge Congratulations


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yay! Great job!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!! She looks great wearing her title ribbon.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yippi! Congratulations!!! I am sure you will both do great in Excellent!


----------

